# Dead Rummy Nose Tetra



## DemonAdmin (10 Oct 2011)

Hello,
Left for work this morning, and all 6 of my Rummy Nose Tetra looked alive and well. I got home from work this evening to notice one was upside down and floating on a leaf in my tank. It looked pretty dead, so I gave it a poke and it just started to sink to the bottom of the tank, I've fished it out and taken a look and his eyes are pretty swollen, his tail also looks like the middle part is missing, although he hadn't lost any/much of the colour from his nose. I have no idea when he died, but it must have been during today..

I'm not too sure why/how it has died. He shares the tank with 5 other Rummy Nose, 2 Otto, 4 Amano Shrimp & a handful of Cherry Shrimp.  All of which, still look healthy at the moment...

I give the tank regular 40% water changes and dose ferts every night. The tank has lights on for 8 hours a day, and has CO2 on for 8 hours a day on a solenoid. I measure the CO2 levels using a drop checker, and it's usually a nice green colour.

Nothing has changed recently, last night I trimmed the hair grass, did a water change (and used tap water conditioner) and did ferts, nothing out of the ordinary, apart from the grass trim...

Does anyone have any ideas what has happened to my Rummy Nose? I can provide more tank information etc if needed, and even have a picture of the dead Rummy Nose.

Is there anything I should do to the tank now this has happened?

Thanks for your help in advance, and sorry for the essay


----------



## fishfingers (10 Oct 2011)

Hi bud 
rummy nose teta are a delicate fish one of the things they dont like is cold water changes im not saying that is what has caused your fish to die, you say the fish was swelled up with eyes bulgeing this sounds like a bacterial infection keep your eye on the remaining five for any signs of bloating and if there is, treat with an anti internal bacteria remadey .you have done the right thing removening the dead fish as soon as posible .


----------



## DemonAdmin (10 Oct 2011)

fishfingers said:
			
		

> Hi bud
> rummy nose teta are a delicate fish one of the things they dont like is cold water changes im not saying that is what has caused your fish to die, you say the fish was swelled up with eyes bulgeing this sounds like a bacterial infection keep your eye on the remaining five for any signs of bloating and if there is, treat with an anti internal bacteria remadey .you have done the right thing removening the dead fish as soon as posible .



Hi,

Thanks for the reply. Yeah' I've heard they can be abit delicate. I normally try to get the water temp similar to the water in the tank, which is kept at around 26c.

I'm keeping an eye on the rest of the tank, and the Rummy's seem normal at the moment. Is there any special type of anti bacteria treatment I should pick up? Or is your standard API one from P@H ok?

What should I do with the dead fish too?

Thanks,


----------



## Jim (11 Oct 2011)

I wouldn't be adding any medications to the tank.

Fish do just die sometimes.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (11 Oct 2011)

Jim said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be adding any medications to the tank.
> 
> Fish do just die sometimes.



+1 on that.


----------



## DemonAdmin (11 Oct 2011)

Jim said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be adding any medications to the tank.
> 
> Fish do just die sometimes.


I've taken a look at the remaining 5 this morning and they all seem happy, hopefully they are still happy when I get home this evening...

Is it possible to replace the dead one? Obviously not straight away in case there is an infection or similar, but is it ok to place a single replacement fish in, I'm sure I've read before it isn't though.


----------



## Jim (11 Oct 2011)

It's fine to add another rummy nose to your school. It will just immediately join the existing school.

The problem lies with quarantining the new addition so that it doesn't bring any disease in from the place of purchase and infect your healthy stock. The only way to do this, is to have a second tank set up as a quarantine tank.

The cost and hassle with having this second tank will be offset many times by keeping your main tank disease free.

The main problem you will THEN have is keeping the quarantine tank and actual quarantine tank and not stocking it with more fish that you'd like to keep.....then you''ll need a third tank. Get the picture now how so many people in this hobby end up with multiple tanks


----------



## DemonAdmin (11 Oct 2011)

Jim said:
			
		

> It's fine to add another rummy nose to your school. It will just immediately join the existing school.
> 
> The problem lies with quarantining the new addition so that it doesn't bring any disease in from the place of purchase and infect your healthy stock. The only way to do this, is to have a second tank set up as a quarantine tank.
> 
> ...


Cool, I'll keep it with just the 5 for the moment and see how they fare before adding any new ones..

Haha, yeah, I can see where this is leading... I've already considered a second tank too..   

Upon looking in my tank this morning, it seems I lost a Cherry Shrimp too, as well as the Rummy..  :?

They all seem ok now though upon looking...


----------

